# Dr. Clean's "pure" tank reincarnated?



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys its been a little while but I'm trying to get back into planted tanks full swing. I was alway for a while for research and a marine biology class.

While I was away, I had someone take care of my plants. Well it didn't really work out. Inconsistant fertilization and co2. Its werid because some of my plants just thrived. Like my polygonums, when I came back I had a forest. But some of my more pized plants was in bad shape beyond help. Most of my erios and toninas was gone. Its really heart breaking to lose plants that you really put your heart into growing. *tears*:icon_cry:

So I took the opertuinty to pretty much start over. Im gonna try to build a new tank from the ground up correctly this time and over time fix all my other tanks.

I had this idea to create what I call a pure tank. I guess a part of me really wants things to be clean. Even though I havn't cleaned my room for 3 years and its taking me days to clean it right now. What I pictured is truely a tank with only things I want. No more snails, no more worms, no more hydra, and only the stuff I want in there.

So I bought some plants that was pretty much clean already to begin with and I diped them in salt water over and over again until my OCD felt good. I rinsed in between dips and inspected it over and over again. I also used very small portions of plants that was from my tanks that I knew I had snails and algae. I cleaned it off manually and salt dipped it over and over again.

Then created the tank, a 5 gallon rimless. Thanks *lopez_316us* :thumbsup: I used my camera phone and I forgot that it was in macro mode. So sorry for the bad pictures.










Added some used but dried out aquasoil. Thanks plantbrain. It was out in freezing cold for a few months to make sure everything in it was dead. I needed to be 100% sure










I started to fill it up with some water. Reusing plastic bags of course :thumbsup:
I'm using the new tom's mini rapids for a filter



















Halfway through, I added the plants. Thanks to mrkookm and *kotoeloncat*. I added some moss but u can't see it because its such a small portion. I had to make sure there were no creapy crawlies in there. They are tied on the wood. There are 3 types and mainly I need it to grow out.

And ta da!! 










Although I need a better light. Any suggestions? The problem is that I have a *Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-24" *which is nice but it doesn't fit a 5 gal and its just doesn't look very well over that tank. I need something smaller. 

My orginal intent is to slowly grow every plant I have in ever other tank in this one by having only 1 stem or so of each plant in this tank. Then I can tear down that tank and start it clean. Its gonna take me months and I wanna cycle this tank. Slowly but surely I am gonna redo 4 tanks of various sizes.

But in the mean time, I like it. I didn't really wanna aquascape it, but it looks like a good start. Maybe over time when this is done I can scape it.

Thanks for coming along the Dr. Clean ride.










Oh and if u see and eriocaulons, Let me know!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Substrate is a bit deep IMO.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice tank. And Erios like the deep substrate.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks and I really like the inital clean look. But time will tell. Also its 3" deep in the back. Its really not that deep but because its short, it makes it look deep.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

You need to get a fast growing cycling plant in there. My new FAVORITE is Najas sp 'Roraima'. It is the BEST for cycling a new tank!!! It's easy to add and easy to get out. It doesn't loose little leaves all over. It works for high light and low light tanks. Here's a px. I have cycled new ADA Amazonia added to 2 existing tanks with livestock in the tanks. No casualties!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey texgal thanks but I have used aquasoil so I wont have that inintal problem. I know I just didn't wanna add any because mines has snails all over it. I had them with a passion right now.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, but aren't you just setting this tank up or is your filter aged? Don't you need to have nutrifying bacteria grab a hold? Won't you have new tank syndrome? I wasn't just talking about the ammonia from A.S. Most tanks go through a new cycle. It can even happen with a seasoned tank that has a MAJOR rescape. Guess I just didn't understand. 

BTW so sorry about your tank. It's horrid when people don't do what they are supposed to when you are away. I know you must have been devastated. It's a lot of hard work down the drain!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh yeah I know about that part but I also want to test out a theory that there is some bacteria on it but a hibernated form. What I mean is that in the past I had tanks cycle faster even though it was dried and had no plants for a while. 

Yeah ur right though but I have time for this tank. I don't mind if it takes a while to get it done but I really wanna make sure its done right. 

Thanks for understanding. I had so many prized plants in there that took me a year or more to get. Collectoritis some people say, but I think it is truley a sincere apperication for nature in all of its aspects. It really did break my heart when I found out my eriocaulons have passed away. Its the hardest thing to ever get back. *tears* =(


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Dr. Tran!!! I'm so glad to see you back and with a nice tank! The tank looks really nice already. Let's wait for everything to grow and see the final result!


Good luck!!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh one more thing! What are your planning to have in there? I mean fish or shrimp? 

Also, I'm subscribe to this thread.
:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

lopez_316us said:


> Hi Dr. Tran!!! I'm so glad to see you back and with a nice tank! The tank looks really nice already. Let's wait for everything to grow and see the final result!
> 
> 
> Good luck!!


Hey thanks man. After all it was ur tank. I didn't really plan to scape this tank though, more like a grow out clean tank. But time will tell



lopez_316us said:


> Oh one more thing! What are your planning to have in there? I mean fish or shrimp?
> 
> Also, I'm subscribe to this thread.
> :fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


I was thinking maybe some CPDs or some red tiger shrimp. But im not sure yet. Maybe nothing. I have several tanks that are just plants and nothing else.


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

Look into the Coralife Mini Aqualight, it's a 9" long 18W PC light. With a hanging kit, you can suspend it, or you can try to use mounting legs or something of that like. 

It's what i'm planning on doing for my 5g project tank (with the bracket kit, not the hanging kit)


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Walking_Target said:


> Look into the Coralife Mini Aqualight, it's a 9" long 18W PC light. With a hanging kit, you can suspend it, or you can try to use mounting legs or something of that like.
> 
> It's what i'm planning on doing for my 5g project tank (with the bracket kit, not the hanging kit)


This is what i did with my Ada Mini M.

Your tank is looking good so far:thumbsup:


----------



## iluvbetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Walking_Target said:


> Look into the Coralife Mini Aqualight, it's a 9" long 18W PC light. With a hanging kit, you can suspend it, or you can try to use mounting legs or something of that like.
> 
> It's what i'm planning on doing for my 5g project tank (with the bracket kit, not the hanging kit)


A little warning. I have the same light and found out that the mounting legs that are available (claims to fit "all models") does not work with the 9" mini light.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

So what legs did u use for the light after all? I can't really hang it although that would look good.


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

tank looks like its off to a good start. where did you go/ what did you do for your marine bio trip?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

You should really scrape the silicone off the top edge of the tank. 

Kind of takes away from this "pure" thing you're going for


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

amano101 said:


> tank looks like its off to a good start. where did you go/ what did you do for your marine bio trip?


Where u say? Roatan Hondorus. It was awesome










Im gonna post more pictures later but it was to study marine animals. 



eyebeatbadgers said:


> You should really scrape the silicone off the top edge of the tank.
> 
> Kind of takes away from this "pure" thing you're going for


No my idea of pure is to purely have what I want. No snails! No worms! so far it is pure.

The silcone thing is a minor inconvience. I tried but couldn't scrape it all off. Thats when the ADA tanks come in handy


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

...or a razor blade.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> ...or a razor blade.


I tried. I really did. So I just gave up.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dr.tran said:


> *I tried. I really did. So I just gave up.*


+1...
It is really hard to take off the remainder silicon.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I did it on my 10 gallon tank with no problem. Get aggressive with the razor blade, and wipe the areas with some vinegar. Change razor blades often.


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

oh ya, you got into cigars or something like that i think. i would love to see a whole thread on your trip. i'm seriously considering dong something with environmental science as a career. i love marine biology specifically, but i've been told by some marine biologists that it would be easier to get a job with a wider range of abilities in the environmental area. honestly, i would love any job i can go outside sometimes and look at plants and animals and get paid.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Update!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Working on it! All my tanks look like wastelands right now


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Man its been a long time since I attempted to make a clean tank. I can say it failed. From transferring plants from my other tanks, I gave it snails and cyclops. Then the last thing that got me was leeches. I cross contaminated it with my other tanks.

So I got mad and tore down almost all my tanks and bleached all the filters. Started anew. Heres a pic of what I am working on right now. Soon I will get a nice light for this tank. But for now its simple and clean. 

Also dwarf puffers are the best thing to clear out snails for sure. Man they are awesome. 




























And heres a CRS from my other tank for kicks










Also I know a long time ago I said I would post some of my hondoras pics, well better late than sorry. I'm gonna post more once I load them to photobucket.

Some nerites in their natural habitat









This is a total work in progress. As soon as I can find a nice light, I will try again to make this little gem work


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks. I'm probally gonna put erios in this tank again if I get the right light and co2 for this size


----------

